# Greatest Man (Woman)



## Eonwe (Dec 26, 2001)

Who was the greatest man/woman in LOTR?


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 26, 2001)

*Notices that list lacks several extremely important guys!*
From that list, Faramir is my pick.


----------



## Valinorean (Dec 26, 2001)

Can we count Elladon/Elrohir? They were Half-elven, but they chose immortality . . .

I think Eowyn was the greatest lady - Arwen of the books is not depicted except in her greatness by birth . . .


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 26, 2001)

Oh, I assumed that since there were three Half-Elves on there that the poll wasn't limited to Men...
Eonwe, out of curiousity, why did you choose to put the name Thorongil?


----------



## Eonwe (Dec 26, 2001)

Its a trick. Thorongil is an alias for... (look it up)

I think Elladan and Elrohir chose to be mortal along with Arwen... right?


----------



## Evenstar (Dec 26, 2001)

I voted for Eowyn because she slays the Witch King. You're kind of missing a few of the important people though.


----------



## Eonwe (Dec 26, 2001)

like who? I meant only man or woman, not elves or dwarves or maia or vala, etc

Imrahil? Butterbur?


----------



## Evenstar (Dec 26, 2001)

*Face reddens shamefully*

Oops, I'm sorry Eonwe. I misread your question.


----------



## Greymantle (Dec 26, 2001)

Yes.... I know who he is, though I had a brain freeze and had to look it up when you posted the poll! I was just wondering why you used that name for the poll.... keeping us on our toes?


----------



## Eonwe (Dec 26, 2001)

yes keeping on toes (or in the books) 

I always thought it was neat that Aragorn (Thorongil) had a former life (sort of) with Rohan and Gondor. I think it was neat that Tolkien made him kind of old (as far as someone like Boromir was concerned, Aragorn fought for Ecthelion who was steward and father to Denethor, isn't that wild! And there is a hint in the book that he liked Aragorn better than his own son in some ways) and that he had some amount of the life of Elros, a long life like one of the Numenoreans (ok I am spelling without a dictionary). I also think it is neat that Aragorn was a direct decendant of Isildur, son of Elendil, and Elendil was a decendant of (I think Silmarien or something) who was the first only child that was a girl to a Numenorean king. So in some ways, Elendil (Aragorn) were the rightful line of kings from Elros.

Don't get me started on Aragorn         

THATS what I love about Tolkien, the history, you won't see that anywhere else!

Evenstar -- don't be sorry! You look good even with a red face (HHAHAHAHA)


----------



## Mandella (Dec 27, 2001)

Going by the books here, my answer is Eowyn from your choices. Killing the Witch King and all that rot... 

Though Theoden comes close behind, considering that managing to overcome a Maia's persuasive power all by himself is no mean feat.


----------



## Melian (Dec 29, 2001)

Eonwe,I risk to spoil your idea of neatness by pointing out Faramir.It's not easy to bear to be constantly ignored in your own family 
One more thing: it seems Tolkien did anything possible to make us adore Aragorn.Sorry,it didn't work with me.I'm amazed at the idea that the taller you are,the nobler you are supposed to be;the more elaborately you speak,the more majestic your descend must be.Aragorn is too...smooth for me .So Faramir is #1 in my personal chart


----------



## Eonwe (Dec 29, 2001)

I would never ignore a Maia of Lorien (isn't that you?) I forget what happened after Elwe died, did you go into the West?

So you don't like tall men? Aragorn says "Don't hate me because I am beautiful" Was Faramir shorter than Aragorn?

I think Faramir is great, he has some Numenor in him methinks. But for me Aragorn is the king (and for Farimir


----------



## Melian (Jan 2, 2002)

Ah,Eonwe,my life in Middle-Earth has played countless jokes on me.
To begin with that disastrous marriage to King Thingol.Maybe I did it because I longed for wealth and fame.And you know,those meetings in the woods always end up with degradation for the woman(remember Luthien and Arwen's cases).
It happened so,that Thingol was tiresome,mean(and he was snoring )...
Moreover,my daughter repeated my mistake by marrying a man.
So nothing could keep me any longer in Middle-Earth.And my departure was inevitable.

But!On the question of Aragorn vs. Faramir.I tend to dislike men who dare to marry Elven maids.


----------



## Curufinwe (Jan 2, 2002)

*Aragorn*

Which book do you have to read to find out about thorongil? or aka aragorn? all I could come up with was eagle star.


----------



## Grond (Jan 2, 2002)

The story of Thorongil (such as it is) can be found in *Appendix A*, _The Stewards_ of tRotK.


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 2, 2002)

This is quite an odd post. Are you asking which is our favorite male character or female character? Do we have to choose between male and female characters? And why was Aragorn as a riddle? It would have been easier just to write his name... And there are quite few important characters..
Hehe, sorry; bad day  Welcome, Eonwe!


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 2, 2002)

Favorite of male or female, and they can only be men/women (not elves etc) If the post is a poll (pole Pol?) you can only choose one, so if there are males and females mixed in and you can only choose one...

I hid Aragorn as Thorongil to trick people into not picking Aragorn (whom I feel is greatest), however many good reasons were given not to pick him (such as the wise Melian)

odd posts come from odd people

Can you think of other men/women in LOTR (outside of Sharkey's men and Butterbur and ...)?

DID YOU PICK ONE?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 2, 2002)

hmph, yes.  I picked Faramir. But I was fooled by Thorongil (I don't see that name every day), and I would obviously have voted for Aragorn. 
I apologize for my harsh words, but the poll(s) would have been more organized if the males and females were voted seperately. 
Great sig!


----------



## Melian (Jan 2, 2002)

Hey,Ponti,it seems someone managed to fool _you_ ?...Well,that's really a memorable event.Mark the calendar!


----------



## Grond (Jan 2, 2002)

Eonwe, you left out nine of the most powerful *men* in the whole of Middle-earth. What about the Ringwraiths? They are still men and can be killed, so they should qualify. Why weren't they included, or at least the Witch-king?


----------



## Grond (Jan 2, 2002)

I would have to naturally pick Aragorn. The text makes it clear that he is the ablest and most hale man to walk the face of Middle-earth at the time of the War of the Ring. I just can't find it in my heart to argue with the author. Besides, he was the only character in the whole story to face down Sauron and win. (Remember that he wrested the palantir of Orthanc to his will and was able to overcome Sauron's influence to sway him, "just barely".)


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 2, 2002)

Ringwraiths? They are not men at the time of the LOTR are they? (I would think they would be called Ringmen, geez)

Note that I also did not say men/women of all time, which would lead to a much bigger poll (sometimes I wish we had more than 10 possible responses)

For a hammer you are pretty smart, but that isn't saying much 

HAHA (ok sorry that was a low blow)


----------



## Melian (Jan 3, 2002)

If your question allowed much bigger span of time than the Third Age,I would pick up Beren.Seriously spaking,and putting aside my tragic life-story in ME,Beren performed the greatest feat that any man ever did.
P.S.Am I right to suspect you in being sarcastic,Eonwe?


----------



## Faramir (Jan 3, 2002)

Eonwe,

A couple of other men are Beregond, who became the Captain of Faramir's guards. There was also Hama, that was slain in Helms Deep, he was the Captain of the Knights of Theoden. Those two come to mind foremost as far as men go. Of course there's Grima Wormtongue, and also Bill Ferny, but I don't suppose you meant villians. 

As far as women, there weren't too many of any race that I recall it seems. However, there was Rose Cotton, Mrs. Cotton, Lothos mother Lorietta (sp?) , and maybe a couple of others that were mentioned in the Hobbiton village in the Scouring of the Shire chapter, and afterwards. 

Had I made it here in time to vote on this poll, I would have opted for Faramir.


----------



## Talierin (Jan 3, 2002)

I extended this poll indefinatly because I felt it was a good one! Enjoy voting some more!

I voted for Faramir, partly because he's my favorite male character, and also that I felt that he understood what it is to fight, and that peace is always better, I guess.

Eowyn, yeah, she slew the Witch King, but she was at the battle because she wanted death and to do heroic deeds, more than a feeling of responsibility to her country.


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 3, 2002)

Oh thankyou Talierin, you are such a kind Winged Potato! 

I am very suprised at all of you sell-outs voting for Faramir. Aragorn is way better because:

1) He's "older and wiser"
2) Both Arwen and Eowyn think he is a horndog (I got that from Arwen)
3) He's got a cool sword
4) Gandalf likes him so much, he goes to sleep in Bree while the black riders chase Aragorn and the hobbits (now THAT's trust!)
5) Aragorn has the cheek to ask Elrond for his daughter (I had a tough time with my father-in-law!)
6) He wrenched the Palantir away from Sauron (barely)
7) He beat Lurtz! (sorry purists)
8) He warns Gandalf about Moria. And he's gone through himself already, alone!
9) He can heal (spake Ioreth)
10) He looks foul and feels fair! That's tough to do!
11) Faramir is just the steward
12) He hunts down Gollum! (nobody else could do it!)
13) He can run faster than Patton's troops in the battle of the bulge (well ok pretty close)
14) He gets the sceptre of Annuminas (ok sorry about the spelling) which Elros held!!!
15) and ... drumroll please ... he's AIR ISILDUR (a new sneaker!)


----------



## Rosie Cotton (Jan 3, 2002)

I think you fooled a lot of us, by putting Thorongil instead of Aragorn. You got me anyway.  I voted for Faramir, because I didn't pick up on the fact that Aragorn was an option.... That's good though. You're really keeping us on our toes!


----------



## Melian (Jan 5, 2002)

Hehe,"15 Things I Love About Aragorn"!That's sufficient,really.But what about his bad taste for marrying women that are 2690 years older than him?


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 6, 2002)

Oh yeah? HAHA Elwe married an older lady too huh? HEHEE!
JRRT didn't write the "**Lay** of Beleriand" about you for nuthin!


----------



## DGoeij (Jan 8, 2002)

Aragorn was the greatest man (since you said man, character is different altogehter of course) in the poll IMHO. He is most clearly the wisest one and the most valiant in battle. And in the end he get's the Kingdom and the girl
(under the name of Thorongil he fought in the army of Gondor, to gain experience I guess)


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jan 22, 2002)

Eowyn and Faramir are cool -- very important and noble heroes -- but Aragorn/Thorongil is The Man.

Hell, Denethor's father liked him better than he liked his own son.


----------



## Lindir (Jan 23, 2002)

You left out Boromir from the poll. And Prince Imrahil of Dol Amroth wasn´t half bad either. But Aragorn would be my choice.


----------



## Arwen1893 (Jan 24, 2002)

*....my opinion*

in my opiniomn the best is Legolas if we consider him a man ( it's a male elf..)
but if we talk by race...Aragorn is the best....


----------



## Grond (Jan 24, 2002)

Arwen1893, welcome to our forum. Alas, one can't be an Elf and a Man. One is either an Elf, a Man or a Half-elf.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jan 24, 2002)

Although Legolas could quite conceivably be "one of the guys". Just not an actual "Man"... maybe more of a "Boy".


----------



## Ithrynluin (Nov 22, 2003)

Of the above choices I'd have to say that it is clearly Aragorn. His whole life had been one big test with one trial after another.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Of the above choices I'd have to say that it is clearly Aragorn. His whole life had been one big test with one trial after another. *


Having in mind the above mentioned I agree with you Ithy


----------



## Rhiannon (Nov 24, 2003)

Obviously I think Eowyn is the greatest character. Faramir runs a close second. But although I love and adore them above and beyond all over characters, it's not based on an textual 'greatness' in the noblitity sense- I pick my beloved characters based on their complexity (and swoon-worthyness, in the case of literary men).

So Aragorn is the obvious choice- he was certainly the noblest, loftiest, etc etc man running around.


----------



## Saermegil (Nov 24, 2003)

King Elessar (Aragorn) would be the obvious choice
(I just like to call him that way-it's a much better name than Aragorn)
I would also have liked to be able to vote for Prince Imrahil of Dol Amroth. He is very cool but he doesn't get enough credit so I would love to see him get some recognition. He is my favourite LoTR character


----------



## Theoden_king (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm going to vote Boromir and I'm the only one so far. Yes Aragorn did a great many things (which I'm not going to list becuase everyone has already said enough) but Boromir was, in my opinion, a remarkable fellow.

Everyone remembers Boromir the traitor, who tried to steal the ring from Frodo, but what about the Boromir who would do anything for Gondor? Who gave his life to protect the halflings? He was a hero (like it or not) he fought valiantly for the fellowship to his demise and I have nothing but respect for him.


----------



## celebdraug (Nov 26, 2003)

i voted for Aragorn


----------



## 33Peregrin (Nov 26, 2003)

I picked Faramir, not after careful consideration on who really deserved too be considered the 'greatest', but more just on my enjoyment on the Faramir sections of the book. Faramir's chapters have always been some of my very favorite that I go through completely open eyed and alive.... Ok. It was difficult for me not to put Eowyn, because Eowyn is awesome. If I had really thought about it, I might have put Aragorn. But Faramir is my favorite.


----------

